# darksiders II vs Batman Arkham City



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2012)

i'm planning to buy one of these this weekend so please help me chose
the most important question 
will anyone of them run on my lappie?(specs in siggy)
which one is better in terms of

*Gameplay*-both are based on some form of melee combat and platforming  in sandbox world
*Patch size*-both games are incredibly buggy and there have been huge patches released for them.the smaller the patch the better
*story*-ive played darksiders 1 so i'm curious to know what happens in DS2 btw ive not played Batman:AA so this will be my first batman game
*replay value*


*The Score*
*DS2* *B:AC*
    2                                                      9


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2012)

I've not played Darksiders II but played I. I love hack and slash genre, so its a must play for me. Loved Batman AA too but Arkham City was a letdown for me. If you just follow the main story its too short and once its end there is no more excitement left.

Its good till its Batman vs. Joker afterwards its boring. Just my opinion though.


----------



## d3p (Oct 15, 2012)

My Vote goes for Darksiders II. One heck of a H^S game.


----------



## sushilonair1 (Oct 16, 2012)

man DARKSIDERS II ,is strict no no,the game does not even come to the expectation .no doubt the graphics is a go go,but you will definitely loss your interest very soon.for batman its a thumps up.


----------



## ShubhamDt (Oct 24, 2012)

I  have played both and enjoyed both of them.As such both are great games but I would prefer Arkham City over Darksiders.Arkham provides much better gameplay as compared to Darksiders. Darksiders can be said to be the collaboration of few good games such as Devil May Cry. But Arkham provides much  better gaming experience. So I would suggest to buy Arkham City and enjoy.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I would vote for Batman. Certainly Batman.


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 28, 2012)

Darksiders II vs Batman Arkham City.....i have played both ....i will go Batman


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2012)

Huh its one sided battle. Arkham City FTW, without a single doubt.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

depends on how much you loved batman as a kid....the game is really good if you are a great fan of batman..otherwise its just a normal game...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ Its not a normal game. Give me another game with that good Hand to Hand Combat. I'll be thrilled.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2012)

meele combo at its best


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ Exactly. Nothing even comes closer to it when it comes to Hand to Hand combat and other Batman equipments and nice story is more than enough to make this game a must play for anyone.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 3, 2012)

^does that mean its like a fighting game in thridperson view


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Its not a normal game. Give me another game with that good Hand to Hand Combat. I'll be thrilled.



combat is good but its more than that..its the story,the gadgets,the villains that tie me with this game..i have finished the story mode but still i want to finish all challenges...i still play it...its not the combat with random goons that keeps me interested in this game but challenges that require gadgets,investigation and thinking...i try to avoid fights with goons as i am fed up with it...if someone doesnt know much about batman the story and characters wont make any sense...personal view


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2012)

It makes sense. I am one of them who is not fond of Batman but loves the game. A game just needs a good story, gameplay and all. Thats it, if a game has it then it will be loved or be hated. Simple as that.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^ the game has good gameplay,fighting and story..but too many characters are thrown in randomly..too many villains with little or no explanations...many scenes(when batman goes to the theater ) dialogues,WTF with magical beings, why batman doesnt use any guns cannot be fully understood if you dont have any background...ya its still enjoyable but the game play is meant for some one who is a hardcore fan...i loved  the story very much because i loved batman as a kid...


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello hello !!
Let me inform everyone that i just know the name of Batman before this game (arkham asylum), and after playing this game i became his fan and now watched every movie and have lots of comics too 
its one extraordinary game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ Same here. Though I didn't read any comics.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^but you could have enjoyed it much more if you were already familiar with him...this is the only super hero game that can give you that feeling if you grow up with him.. .i felt it .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dark Siders 2? seriously!? Both Batman titles beat DS2 hands down!



duke123 said:


> depends on how much you loved batman as a kid....the game is really good if you are a great fan of batman..otherwise its just a normal game...



Define normal? The game is perfect, even if it isn't set in the batman world.



duke123 said:


> ^^^ the game has good gameplay,fighting and story..but too many characters are thrown in randomly..too many villains with little or no explanations...many scenes(when batman goes to the theater ) dialogues,WTF with magical beings, why batman doesnt use any guns cannot be fully understood if you dont have any background...ya its still enjoyable but the game play is meant for some one who is a hardcore fan...i loved  the story very much because i loved batman as a kid...



You loved batman as a kid, yet so confused? Liar! 
The game has a database of every thing/person you encounter, a little bit of reading will get you informed.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 4, 2012)

does batman : AC have any sort of co-op.and is it a mandatory steam game or something?

i think i'll buy Darksiders II(personal opinion) and get/borrow batman : AC


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Dark Siders 2? seriously!? Both Batman titles beat DS2 hands down!
> 
> Define normal? The game is perfect, even if it isn't set in the batman world.
> 
> ...



see i think every one misunderstood..by normal i meant its among the top games..not bad or average..so since the questioner has already played several best games he wont find anything mind blowing....he will play and forget...i felt the game different because i knew about him as a kid and i never played a game like that before...if i dint knew him i would have enjoyed the game and forget like the best titles out there... eace 


you expect to learn about characters with 2/3 pages of artwork..an entire batman movie  is created just revolving around a single character...

ya everything is explained...just tell me i am a totally noob about batman...why doesn't he use any guns..and where is this explained in the game>>>
and where the **** is this happening..whats all this magic stuff and assassins...

i have seen every batman movie at least thrice(except batman and robin) owns the animated series and many comics...



CommanderShawnzer said:


> does batman : AC have any sort of co-op.and is it a mandatory steam game or something?
> 
> i think i'll buy Darksiders II(personal opinion) and get/borrow batman : AC



no co-op..just single player..only one batman is there because hes batman..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> does batman : AC have any sort of co-op.and is it a mandatory steam game or something?


 no co-op and Steam isn't compulsory. Trust me its worth the money. A BRILLIANT game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

duke123 said:


> where the **** is this happening..whats all this magic stuff and assassins...





> i have seen every batman movie at least thrice(except batman and robin) owns the animated series and many comics...



There you go..you just lied 

First of all, its a Batman game, and the story isn't an origin, so you are expected to have some understanding about Batman and other characters from the comics and not Batman alone  It would be impossible for a comic book game to explain the origin of every major character, especially for a game with a scale of Arkham City. The in-game character biographies are a lot of help, but that doesn't mean you have to confine yourself just to those. You can always do your personal research through wiki's, movies, comics, tv episodes, etc..which, you say you already did 



> why doesn't he use any guns..and where is this explained in the game>>>



I'm sure at some point, Arkham Asylum and City both games clearly explain why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, probably in an indirect way. But if you were expecting to hear Batman say "I, Batman, do not use guns because..." kind of dialog, well..Batman stories aren't for you. Funny thing is that you say you knew Batman since your childhood, yet you still question why he doesn't use guns.

About that Magic and assassins, are you referring to Ra's Al Ghul and Talia's lady goons??



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i think i'll buy Darksiders II(personal opinion) and get/borrow batman : AC



Well that's up to you. I'd suggest the other way around. All I heard about DS2 was that its just an average game.

btw, there are demos for Arkham Asylum and City, you say its your first time with batman games, those demo might help


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

In a game when you don't know much about characters might make story confusing but that is not the case with Batman. Even if you don't know the background then also you'll continue. Say for example when in Arkham Asylum when I first met Poison Ivy then I thought whoa girls in Batman dress like that, thats awesome.  but then slowly I get to know her personality and all.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> There you go..you just lied
> 
> First of all, its a Batman game, and the story isn't an origin, so you are expected to have some understanding about Batman and other characters from the comics and not Batman alone  It would be impossible for a comic book game to explain the origin of every major character, especially for a game with a scale of Arkham City. The in-game character biographies are a lot of help, but that doesn't mean you have to confine yourself just to those. You can always do your personal research through wiki's, movies, comics, tv episodes, etc..which, you say you already did
> 
> ...



ok this is getting personal..

1)Answer to the question
story-ive played darksiders 1 so i'm curious to know what happens in DS2 btw ive not played Batman:AA so this will be my first batman game
the OP has clearly mentioned he enjoyed Darksiders and is curious but he has no idea about batman...
while you clearly says both DARKSIDERS as thump down without even playing.seriously(whatever you heard may not be correct its just n personal opinions)...
Every one has their own personal wishes..you can give help,dont try to force it down others throat...

i have played both games i liked it..darksiders is a different perspective with magic,angels daemons,apocalypse and story is good.. not a big fan of it but not that bad....and darksiders 2 runs parallel with darksiders 1.. and even a 3rd is coming...
i clearly mentioned what i felt..i didint say batman was bad but there is no rule that you must love batman...if you can say darksiders thumps down without even playing it i can even say batman is S H I T ....mind your business pal..

read my first statement again..i clearly mentioned the game is for people accustomed with batman..you are supposed to have an idea with it...which you are again mentioning here...OP doesn't have any idea..again its personal choice...
many points in the game are related to the story,comic one is expected to have an idea..i know they throw random information here and there(how many of us will read it when indulged in the game?) and a good game its is not all about fighting ..you are supposed to follow the story rather than visiting wikipedia ,google regularly...the purpose of game is too enjoy/timepass ...batman AC is very good but you are also supposed to have some idea ..
if either of us enjoys darksiders over batman whats your problem...


thats why he choose darksiders over batman booooo...

2)Me being a Lier (My question regarding batman not using guns,magic..)

of course i know ..i was referring to the game...and even if i dont know ---according to you i am posting everything here by searching wikipedia,wikia etc..so why cant i search that also rather than asking noobs(some one who advice to try demos com mon man if he can come and post here dont you think he knows there are demos/youtube walkthroughs out there) like you...i wasnt expect you to answer i was expecting why/where the game explained that...and its not simple to explain by just throwing in a random page,even you dont know

its good if you are batman fan live and die with him... please have the courtesy of reading the entire post before start trolling..and me being a lier or not is not none of your business..you can start a separate thread regarding that...

after all this fighting he has chosen dark siders which makes continuing this fight pointless:


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

First of all, it wasn't getting personal at all. I was merely responding to you. Disagreeing with your opinion doesn't make me a troll or making it personal. The forum is already way too sensitive, so stop deliberately trying to push this into an argument and possibly getting this thread closed.



> and me being a lier or not is not none of your business..you can start a separate thread regarding that...



The way you kept mentioning that you have known Batman comics for long time and yet asking questions as if you genuinely did not know the answers for them, made me call you a Liar. Then again, whether you really know the answer to that or not, my response still answers the question to anybody with that kind of doubt. Let me quote the answer again, may be it will help anybody else with the same doubt..


> I'm sure at some point, Arkham Asylum and City both games clearly explain why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, probably in an indirect way. But if you were expecting to hear Batman say "I, Batman, do not use guns because..." kind of dialog, well..Batman stories aren't for you.



I still don't understand the reason for you to question why batman doesn't use guns? 




> Well that's up to you. I'd *suggest* the other way around.



So suggestions have become 'forcing down on people's throat'? haven't read that line?

If the OP wishes to go for a game he wants to play, that's totally fine, but whats wrong with a suggestion? And the Batman response I d given earlier was to you, nothing related to the OP.

I have played Darksiders, and yeah, I ll thumbs down that over Batman AA or AC anyday, not because I'm a fanboy or I like Batman, but both of the games are way better in quality compared to Batman games. There's some interesting stuff in DS too, but over all, its just an unpolished mess on the PC and an average game. So I based my suggestion on that.



> read my first statement again..i clearly mentioned the game is for people accustomed with batman..you are supposed to have an idea with it...which you are again mentioning here...OP doesn't have any idea..again its personal choice...
> many points in the game are related to the story,comic one is expected to have an idea..i know they throw random information here and there(how many of us will read it when indulged in the game?) and a good game its is not all about fighting ..you are supposed to follow the story rather than visiting wikipedia ,google regularly...the purpose of game is too enjoy/timepass ...batman AC is very good but you are also supposed to have some idea ..



Well if you are a kind of gamer who doesn't want any distractions through wikipedia and google, that's totally fine too. If I was some casual gamer with no idea about Batman comics, the in-game character biographies would be more than enough for me to enjoy the game. And if I choose to dig deeper into the comics, I ll go on the internet.

The thing is, you don't have to confine yourself to the game to understand the story. Not just a game, even if it is a movie or a book, you can always refer to the internet or the original source material to understand stuff. How does that make a game bad? Like I already told you, it would be impossible to explain everything in a super clear way. Name one comic book story(except for the origins) that make things crystal clear or spoon feed the audience with every single point.

Not every comic book story, regardless of the medium can explain every single story or every character's origin, PERIOD! That's their nature. So its not possible to judge them with your analogy. 

There are so many things that Arkham Asylum and Arkham City got right as comic book based games. And you should clearly know this when both of those games are considered best comics based games this generation. Replace Batman with any other story, lets say Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, its still a very well made game, terrific production values, well polished, and take every department...sound, graphics, story telling, comic book references(for the hardcore comic fans ofcourse) and etc..perfect!

Again, if the OP chooses another game over Batman, that's totally his wish. For the kind of suggestion he asked, comparisons will definitely be made, how can that be wrong? 



> of course i know ..i was referring to the game...and even if i dont know ---according to you i am posting everything here by searching wikipedia,wikia etc..so why cant i search that also rather than asking noobs(some one who advice to try demos com mon man if he can come and post here dont you think he knows there are demos/youtube walkthroughs out there) like you...i wasnt expect you to answer i was expecting why/where the game explained that...and its not simple to explain by just throwing in a random page,even you dont know



I find it really hard to understand, make the english a little more clear next time, please. 
And wow, suggesting 'playable' game-demos to someone makes me a noob? how classy!

PS- I'd prefer to keep the discussion healthy, so stop using sentences like 'mind your own business', whats the point of the forum if every body minds their own business, LOL. Noob, don't use that word too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2012)

WTH...
1st of all DS2 & B:AC cannot be compared....

DS2 is a Hack/Slash whereas B:AC is Hand-to Hand combat game with amazing gameplay although both are 3rd person view

I would suggest to go for Batman:AC for its graphics,gameplay & story


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

Agreed, its already an unfair comparison.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 6, 2012)

even I was in the same position some time back, and I got Batman:AA and Batman:AC (Rs 814 total), DS:II was Rs 999 then. I'd suggest you get both batman games now and get DS:II when the price drops


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

@cyborg47
1)





> just tell me i am a totally noob about batman...why doesn't he use any guns..and where is this explained in the game>>>



I asked the question based on a noobie player with no idea of batman...i didint expect you to explain that...but you straightaway accused me a liar ...i didnt like these things which should have been given a little more emphasis...but thats my personal feeling ..you need not force me to accept batman is better or not.thats why i told mind your business not you to stop helping OP....

2)Regarding noob..




> I'm sure at some point, Arkham Asylum and City both games clearly explain why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, probably in an indirect way



i have played both games didnt find any explanation anywhere and even it there its still hard to find...even you have no idea..because it cant be explained in a liner..they expect you to know..in fact you also dont know...

and dude you reiterate proudly the same statement again..

is this  how you give answers?

LKG teacher:who is Mahathma Gandhi ?
cyborg47:i am sure history text clearly say at some pages who is Mahathma Gandhi probably in an indirect way..



> of course i know ..i was referring to the game...and even if i dont know ---according to you i am posting everything here by searching wikipedia,wikia etc..so why cant i search that also rather than asking noobs(some one who advice to try demos com mon man if he can come and post here dont you think he knows there are demos/youtube walkthroughs out there) like you...i wasnt expect you to answer i was expecting why/where the game explained that...and its not simple to explain by just throwing in a random page,even you dont know



funny you coudnt understand it but specifically got offended by the term noob...

you already accused me of posting here by copying from different website.so my question is if i really wanted to know why batman didint use guns,why cant i search it and find out?rather than asking here... i asked this question on the basis of a noob player since you explained everything was explained in the game...

and yeah suggesting game demos etc is helpfull but thats also noobish...the questioner has  already played a lot of games and is a regular visitor here,so its not difficult to understand he knows about gamedemos,youtube walkthroughs ..so its an insult to him...

if you can call me a liar because of your misunderstanding i can definitely,and i will call you noob . i assure you its not offensive or abusive as liar...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ Oh boy, you are getting too much personal here. All he said was that Batman AA and AC were much better than DS series in any way if you have to choose one and you are starting a flame war of some sort. You ask anyone if DS series is better or Batman series and check that. Thats it, whats the point on fighting over this. As for the word Liar, he used that as a joke to you. I yesterday said him that "I'm gonna kick your ass" on some topic and we were just enjoying it not fighting over it. Learn to take things lightly and enjoying it rather than fighting over it, make a healthy discussion not a personal war.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

sorry if you felt so...but cannot agree..

and since you are accusing me of fighting and not taking things lightly i will do that...peace


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

> I asked the question based on a noobie player with no idea of batman...i didint expect you to explain that



Either way, it helped clear your or anyone else' doubt, hopefully.




> but you straightaway accused me a liar



The first time I said that, was a joke. The second time was slightly serious, coz you really sounded like you were contradicting yourself. Apologies If I d offended you.





> you need not force me to accept batman is better or not



I wasn't, I was strictly talking about the game, gave TMNT as an example too. If suggestions and disagreements sound like forcing to you, that's your problem 




> i have played both games didnt find any explanation anywhere and even it there its still hard to find...even you have no idea..because it cant be explained in a liner..they expect you to know..in fact you also dont know...



I really wish I could have answered you about that question. I already know very well why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, through movies and comics. But given that I d played Arkham Asylum way back in 2009, and it would be impossible to pin point those particular moments. Better off ask that question to someone who is playing or played the game recently, or wait till I play it again.
Even if I answer your question, I don't think for any kind of player, casual or hardcore, it won't make any difference or stop the gamer to enjoy both the games does it?




> and dude you reiterate proudly the same statement again..
> 
> is this how you give answers?



proud? making things clear to you so that you'd understand, nothing to do with being proud about it  stop making stuff up in your head.




> LKG teacher:who is Mahathma Gandhi ?
> cyborg47:i am sure history text clearly say at some pages who is Mahathma Gandhi probably in an indirect way..



I'll ignore this one anyway, don't want to end up arguing with you 




> funny you coudnt understand it but specifically got offended by the term noob...



Yeah, sorry. The english was quite difficult understand over there. If only you could re-write it in a better way, I could have responded to that.




> you already accused me of posting here by copying from different website.



what!? 
What should I call this? lying? or just joking around? 




> so my question is if i really wanted to know why batman didint use guns,why cant i search it and find out?rather than asking here...



Of course you can go find that out on the internet, I still answer the question anyway, hoping someone with the same question might understand.




> i asked this question on the basis of a noob player since you explained everything was explained in the game...



Yes, and I did. And I ll tell you again, take any batman story, by the time anybody finishes it, they'll clearly understand Batman's personality, his ethics and etc. Even if it didn't, Nolan's two Batman movies already made that clear 




> and yeah suggesting game demos etc is helpfull but thats also noobish



LOL, with your point of view, everything on this thread is noobish? The OP could have bought whatever games he liked basing on youtube videos without asking for a suggestion on this thread, does that make him a noob? and your suggestion makes you a noob too? 

There are hardly any game demos this generation, at least for the AAA titles. Gamers would feel lucky to have a demo to some particular game, at least for people who buy them. The OP clearly mentioned that he hadn't played Batman at all, also means he hadn't played the demo too, so I suggested him to try out the smaller sized demo, which shouldn't be a problem to download, and clearly gives the gamer an idea of what to expect from the full game. And MY GOD, and how in this world does that make me a noob?! lol




> the questioner has already played a lot of games and is a regular visitor here,so its not difficult to understand he knows about gamedemos,youtube walkthroughs ..so its an insult to him...



Like I said above, with your point of view, OP is a noob for asking a suggestion on this thread? when he could have easily accessed the game demos or youtube videos?

Suggesting something to somebody isn't an insult, lot of people do that on this forum, wonder where you get that idea from 


PS- And please, don't try and push this into an argument, if you want a good Batman discussion, I'm happily up for that 
But deliberately trying and making things up and calling out people with stuff like mind your business and noob sort of statements wont help.


EDIT - BADASS HEROES DON'T USE GUNS


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ come on man leave it. Cool down bud.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ come on man leave it. Cool down bud.



I'm all cool man, just responding to that guy, mentioned it in my post too, that I am totally up for a healthy discussion.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

duke123 said:


> sorry if you felt so...but cannot agree..
> 
> and since you are accusing me of fighting and not taking things lightly i will do that...peace


Thats a good start. 



cyborg47 said:


> I'm all cool man, just responding to that guy, mentioned it in my post too, that I am totally up for a healthy discussion.



I know you are.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

@Duke123, btw I was searching on the internet for those 'Batman doesn't kill' moments in Arkham Asylum, found out that at some point in the beginning of the game, Batman does get a chance to get Joker but lets him escape, one can make up the reason for his ethics through that, hope that helps.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

^^i will ignore whatever is written earlier..

your point is an observation..we know that....

its not the reason....what i asked is the reason...?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

duke123 said:


> its not the reason....what i asked is the reason...?



Reason why Batman doesn't use guns? I told you, it would be difficult to pin point those exact moments, I ll see if I can try and find them anyway. But for casual audience, after finishing any Batman story(games, movies, comics etc), I'm sure they'll clearly understand his personality and ethics. That alone would be enough rather than the spoon fed moments.

DC comics always had its ways of implying deeper meaning with whatever subject they worked on, Batman or not. There are very few moments where Batman clearly explains or says why he doesn't prefer to kill, like the ending of the animated movie "Batman-Under the Red Hood", but most of them prefer to imply through Batman's personality itself. There are also some movies that do not follow the no-kill rule of Batman, like Tim Burton's Batman where Batman literally enjoys killing.

In the end, its really about whether or not the casual audience would enjoy the story, which I believe, they will.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2012)

i've got DS2 for 999 grand so i cannot get BAC.anyway i found out a good brawler game when i hav cash again i'l hopefully get BAC which by that time might hit 0.3k
duke123 ude.learn to use tactical warfare or dont go to war at all. words can be twisted against you u know.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> duke123 ude.learn to use tactical warfare or dont go to war at all. words can be twisted against you u know.



Haha..I get that, I get that 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i've got DS2 for 999 grand



 Not worth it, considering how un-optimized the game is on the PC, anyway, have fun.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i've got DS2 for 999 grand so i cannot get BAC.anyway i found out a good brawler game when i hav cash again i'l hopefully get BAC which by that time might hit 0.3k
> duke123 ude.learn to use tactical warfare or dont go to war at all. words can be twisted against you u know.



ok....thanks for the advice...i could have kept this pointless war going on with or without tactical option....

his friend requested me to behave and i did but this guy hasn't..waste of time arguing with him hes full of shitty complex...and if i start again he will never stop..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL..it never was an argument, you forced it, and you got it, go ahead and make yourself happy.

Guess its got to do something with TDF these days, people few years ago had no problem with debates, look at people now...few posts and they want to frame it as an argument and end it all


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

duke123 said:


> your friend requested me ..if it was no argument why did he took the pain to explain to me and you...
> i stopped it right away...you still again wrote  another page to prove yourself..i could have wrote another page i did int...


Just so you know, I had all that already written even before Gameranand posted his comment 



> again to prove you bring up the same question why batman doesn't use the guns



I'm sorry didn't you ask that again? or have I got that wrong?


> your point is an observation..we know that....
> 
> its not the reason....what i asked is the reason...?





> ...i can still argue that its never explained in the game which you told...dont take my silence for your victory...
> ITS YOU ARE FEELING HAPPY ..only noobs takes these kinds of things  seriously and feel happy...



Thats your problem, you're taking things way too seriously that you consider this a war or something. Time and time again I kept telling you that I'm all up for a healthy discussion, but you want to frame is an argument. And NO, I am not feeling happy or sad about this, and I don't want you to feel bad either, and please please please stop framing this as an argument dude, sounds very immature.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

I tried DS1 some time ago, it was fun for some time, a good combination of Devil May Cry and God of War with some cool RPG elements, but everything else felt under developed...lack of polish was a big issue, got about 15fps often and then I gave up. Was the game patched later?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Actually DS series is a GOW rip off but not implemented very nicely so just an above average game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Actually DS series is a GOW rip off but not implemented very nicely so just an above average game.



Hmm..yeah, and a lot of people liked it for the weapon mods.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Weapons were good but as for Hack n Slash or anything. I would prefer POP anyday just for the puzzles it have to offer.


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Nov 6, 2012)

i hardly recommend batman instead of darksiders 2
while you start the game(darksiders) every thing goes good and you would happy like you have'nt wasted money but time will come from the background music suddenly changes and sound like music for kids(the ones like in barbie or fairy tale[probably]) or worst music ever listened...............it takes away all the fun of game(just a background music...seriously!!) and the game becomes quite boring afterwards............

although i would like to complete the game bcoz its good in terms of combat(bit like GOW)....

sorry i didn't check the older post

But you already bought it...............anyways its not that bad


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

ok lets resume our healthy debate...



> Either way, it helped clear your or anyone else' doubt, hopefully.





> I'm sure at some point, Arkham Asylum and City both games clearly explain why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, probably in an indirect way



This is not how you give an answer to a question..you mention this twice...as i mentioned do you answer like this?and this doesnt mean anything...

LKG teacher:who is Mahathma Gandhi ?
cyborg47:i am sure history text clearly say at some pages who is Mahathma Gandhi probably in an indirect way..



> The first time I said that, was a joke. The second time was slightly serious, coz you really sounded like you were contradicting yourself.


I already mentioned this was a noobie point of you...so many times i told you didint expect you to answer..since you told game mentioned everything with random notes..where in the game are these explained..



> I really wish I could have answered you about that question. I already know very well why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, through movies and comics. But given that I d played Arkham Asylum way back in 2009, and it would be impossible to pin point those particular moments. Better off ask that question to someone who is playing or played the game recently, or wait till I play it again.
> Even if I answer your question, I don't think for any kind of player, casual or hardcore, it won't make any difference or stop the gamer to enjoy both the games does it?


exactly you have no idea... you know it from comics and movies..same point i am reiterating from first line.game doesnt imply them..why dont you understand...



> proud? making things clear to you so that you'd understand, nothing to do with being proud about it stop making stuff up in your head.



even after mentioning the the problem with your answer 





> I'm sure at some point, Arkham Asylum and City both games clearly explain why Batman doesn't kill or use guns, probably in an indirect way


 how is this clear noob.

you again repeat it why?


> I still don't understand the reason for you to question why batman doesn't use guns?


SOUNDS REALLY ****...



> I'll ignore this one anyway, don't want to end up arguing with you



Ohh you do know that you are arguing...please...



> Yeah, sorry. The english was quite difficult understand over there. If only you could re-write it in a better way, I could have responded to that.



NO I WONT NOT so difficult for you to understand...you picked up the word noob and got offended..only noobs get offended by calling them noob.



> Yes, and I did. And I ll tell you again, take any batman story, by the time anybody finishes it, they'll clearly understand Batman's personality, his ethics and etc. Even if it didn't, Nolan's two Batman movies already made that clear


seems strange neither his past nor his character is explained in the game...
nolan has three movies ..no third one was not good..you want to see batman flying around shooting missiles,walks and fight bane directly .i assure you there is atleast 100..will post the link soon..no thats not how batman behaves ..its stupid...i advice you to have a good look at dark knight rises movie mistakes..



> LOL, with your point of view, everything on this thread is noobish? The OP could have bought whatever games he liked basing on youtube videos without asking for a suggestion on this thread, does that make him a noob? and your suggestion makes you a noob too?
> 
> There are hardly any game demos this generation, at least for the AAA titles. Gamers would feel lucky to have a demo to some particular game, at least for people who buy them. The OP clearly mentioned that he hadn't played Batman at all, also means he hadn't played the demo too, so I suggested him to try out the smaller sized demo, which shouldn't be a problem to download, and clearly gives the gamer an idea of what to expect from the full game. And MY GOD, and how in this world does that make me a noob?! lol



its not practical to watch hours of youtube video to decide the game...also then purpose of playing the game is lost...
yah still you are a noob ...asking game suggestion is ok but giving advice to try demo is helpful but still noobish...can you show me any other post in which some one do that?



> Like I said above, with your point of view, OP is a noob for asking a suggestion on this thread? when he could have easily accessed the game demos or youtube videos?


Again its not practicable...you are suppose to show some basic knowledge before pointing out gibberish...and yes you are noob..



> PS- And please, don't try and push this into an argument, if you want a good Batman discussion, I'm happily up for that
> But deliberately trying and making things up and calling out people with stuff like mind your business and noob sort of statements wont help.



STOP CRYING AND READ..



> ^^ come on man leave it. Cool down bud



Listen to your friend..but no way..

Listen buddy please remember the original argument..you told everything is explained in the game i told it doesnt...you are explaining the same thing again and again...



> Haha..I get that, I get that


NOTHING TO SAY...ENJOY!!!



> LOL..it never was an argument, you forced it, and you got it, go ahead and make yourself happy.


ohh i got it...ok lets start again...



> Just so you know, I had all that already written even before Gameranand posted his comment


why didint you post immediately..why waited till he requested me to stop...



> I'm sorry didn't you ask that again? or have I got that wrong?



I didnt ask anything..after your friends request i didnt comment..but you kept forcing...even posted another comment @duke 123...



> Thats your problem, you're taking things way too seriously that you consider this a war or something. Time and time again I kept telling you that I'm all up for a healthy discussion, but you want to frame is an argument.


             whos arguing...?


> I'll ignore this one anyway, don't want to end up arguing with you


well you did again..



> I tried DS1 some time ago, it was fun for some time, a good combination of Devil May Cry and God of War with some cool RPG elements, but everything else felt under developed...lack of polish was a big issue, got about 15fps often and then I gave up. Was the game patched later?


 
LIAR 





> All I heard about DS2 was that its just an average game.


you never played the game!!!why give opinion on a game you never played...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh boy. This is good actually. The thread will be closed in some days I guess when mods sees this. I take it as a good thing as the purpose of this thread is already served. 

I would just like to say one thing. Suggesting a person to play a demo before buying is actually a very good advice as demos are free so the person won't have to pay anything and would get a taste of game whether the game is of his type or not and will decide as per his choice. As for the reference when someone has advised that, that would be hard task but I can remember that recently in Kingdom of Amalur Reckoning or Suggest Game thread someone advised to play the demo first also in case of FIFA 13 I guess in the respective thread. I am not going to take the pain to read entire threads just to make someone believe that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

You seriously want to do this? Because the way you are talking, will make the mods close this thread off, which would better as the OP has already bought off the game. Calm down dude, you clearly have lost your temper, leave this thread alone for a while.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You seriously want to do this? Because the way you are talking, will make the mods close this thread off, which would better as the OP has already bought off the game. Calm down dude, you clearly have lost your temper, leave this thread alone for a while.



this is just healthy debate..why are you getting annoyed...i am still cool...

op brought the game long time back...still you didint stop..so why now?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 6, 2012)

@duke123 

1. I played Batman:AA recently (btw amazing game), in the game Batman had a chance to kill Joker, but he lets him go, from that what I understood is that Batman does NOT KILL, so I understood why he doesn't use guns.

2. when did playing a game demo become noobish?? buying games is a costly affair, so its better to try it before you buy it. especially for new titles, e.g sleeping dogs.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

duke123 said:


> this is just healthy debate..why are you getting annoyed...i am still cool...
> 
> op brought the game long time back...still you didint stop..so why now?



To be honest, your language has gone way off to really call it a healthy debate. You sound like you are pissed off, and fight...which I do not want to appreciate at all.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> @duke123
> 
> 1. I played Batman:AA recently (btw amazing game), in the game Batman had a chance to kill Joker, but he lets him go, from that what I understood is that Batman does NOT KILL, so I understood why he doesn't use guns.
> 
> 2. when did playing a game demo become noobish?? buying games is a costly affair, so its better to try it before you buy it. especially for new titles, e.g sleeping dogs.




no offense but pleAse read the posts..

1)i already told batman i an amazing game..i just mentioned some points are not clearly mentioned..thats all this issue...cyborg47 doesnt agree...so i asked him where in game its explained ..what you mention is an observation and not reason..i stopped this debate long back ..but he again again pushes it...

2)its a good thing..nothing wrong in that .thats why game companies release demos...i clearly mentioned that youtube walk through are  impracticable..but why mention that as a big advice ..everyone knows that....we do not mention what is already implied...



cyborg47 said:


> To be honest, your language has gone way off to really call it a healthy debate. You sound like you are pissed off, and fight...which I do not want to appreciate at all.



lol earlier posts had so much heat..like liar,noob etc..now i look pissed..

same feelings here..i stopped this debate long back...you kept pushing..I Tried to make you understand..what did you tell...you want healthy debate right...


> you forced it, and you got it


SERIOUSLY MAN WHO KEPT PUSHING ..LOOK THE ABOVE POSTS...


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2012)

@duke123 

1. dude I never read any batman comics, or watched the movies, until I played this game. I was a batman noobie, and I understood that he doesn't kill or use guns, from that Joker scene. 

2.This is a forum, we can mention anything whether implied or not.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

> NO I WONT NOT so difficult for you to understand...you picked up the word noob and got offended..only noobs get offended by calling them noob.


I tried real hard, but I could understand the first sentence of that, honestly I couldn't, learn some english.
And I haven't got offended at all, like I said I was merely responding to you, and you keep getting annoyed calling me a noob, no problem go ahead and keep saying that 




> seems strange neither his past nor his character is explained in the game...


go back and read my comment on DC comics' preference towards complex stories, lot of things are implied throughout, like the Bruce's parents death scene through scarecrow's hallucinations. That scene implies a lot about Bruce Wayne's personality and why its so important for him. If you have difficulty in understand complex stories, then clearly Batman isn't for you, and you can go ahead and keep pointing every single thing as a loop hole.  




> nolan has three movies ..no third one was not good..


Three movies? really? good to know that /S
I said two because by the time Arkham Asylum released, there was no Rises..just Batman Begins and The Dark Knight, both of which are popular enough to say that people know Batman's origin better.




> no third one was not good..you want to see batman flying around shooting missiles,walks and fight bane directly .i assure you there is atleast 100..will post the link soon..no thats not how batman behaves ..its stupid...i advice you to have a good look at dark knight rises movie mistakes..



Well good for you, I thought the third movie was perfect for what it was supposed to be, a finale to the Bruce Wayne's story...again like I said, complex stories aren't for you.




> asking game suggestion is ok but giving advice to try demo is helpful but still noobish...can you show me any other post in which some one do that?



Its not, not in this generation of gaming where an announcement of a game demo surprises people.




> Haha..I get that, I get that



Ignore this, it wasn't meant for you or this thread. OP will understand 




> LIAR



Go ahead and play the game on PC, and tell me its not unpolished and a mess, I ll take back what I said.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> @duke123
> 
> 1. dude I never read any batman comics, or watched the movies, until I played this game. I was a batman noobie, and I understood that he doesn't kill or use guns, from that Joker scene.
> 
> 2.This is a forum, we can mention anything whether implied or not.



lol this a not fight..just a debate...

1)accept that...this is not the case here..please read the previous posts..

2)same thing is valid for me also.se how cyborg47 was after me proving me a liar just for posting my views..then when i call him a noob he s offended...it was going on like that..i stopped this after cyborgs47 friend advised me..still he kept pushing...

i am really pissed now..basically because of this cyborgs attitude ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

What if I say, I apologized to you for calling you a liar...in a previous post.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 7, 2012)

> I tried real hard, but I could understand the first sentence of that, honestly I couldn't, learn some english.
> And I haven't got offended at all, like I said I was merely responding to you, and you keep getting annoyed calling me a noob, no problem go ahead and keep saying that



please tell me which word you didint understand ..i will explain word by word..dude u r insane..u called me all the day a liar so when i called you a noob why you asked me to stop..



> go back and read my comment on DC comics' preference towards complex stories, lot of things are implied throughout, like the Bruce's parents death scene through scarecrow's hallucinations. That scene implies a lot about Bruce Wayne's personality and why its so important for him. If you have difficulty in understand complex stories, then clearly Batman isn't for you, and you can go ahead and keep pointing every single thing as a loop hole.



dude why dont you accept it ..i also told you the same things ..everything is not mentioned in the game...stop this nonsense...
and lol its not a complex story..Batman is meant for kids...



> Three movies? really? good to know that /S
> I said two because by the time Arkham Asylum released, there was no Rises..just Batman Begins and The Dark Knight, both of which are popular enough to say that people know Batman's origin better.



again nonsense ..you need movie to know about game..
...we are talking now not 2009..do you understand meaning of noob now....and i will call you..



> Well good for you, I thought the third movie was perfect for what it was supposed to be, a finale to the Bruce Wayne's story...again like I said, complex stories aren't for you.



Its perfect because you dont know anything about batman..even after your so called perfect game you know nothing..all you care is dishum,dishum and music..as i told there are a 100 mistakes atleast...ok batman super hero movie which is based on cartoon for kids is complex...



> Go ahead and play the game on PC, and tell me its not unpolished and a mess, I ll take back what I said.


 I already played and completed..check my early posts clearly mentioned...not that a bad game...ok...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

> NO I WONT NOT so difficult for you to understand



What in the gods name is NO I WONT NOT?! 




> lol its not a complex story..Batman is meant for kids...



Your personal opinion, I ll respect that. But out of all the comic book stories out there, Batman/DC stories are mature and complex, not just as layered stories, but on the emotional level too.




> again nonsense ..you need movie to know about game..



Need isn't the word. I'm saying this again, its a COMIC BOOK based GAME, its in their nature to be dependant on other mediums, just like any other COMIC BOOK STORIES out there. You think in such a linear way that its practically impossible to make you understand such stuff.




> Its perfect because you dont know anything about batman..even after your so called perfect game you know nothing..all you care is dishum,dishum and music..



For a person who has confined himself so much into whatever he knows, its not possible for him to enjoy new stories.
Let me tell you something, go back and read the very first Batman comic book out there, its not dark, its not gritty, and hez not cool at all, does that make the rest of the Batman stories wrong? no right? Its Art, there are number of ways you can make stuff. Lot of people did not like Batman Begins, said that its not true Batman at all, nothing wrong with that, just their preference.




> not that a bad game...ok...



Did I say its a bad game? you should really go back and check my posts again, I apologized to you for calling you a liar, I appreciated DS for what it is, and criticized the negative parts of the game, yet you come back and whine about that


----------



## duke123 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Your personal opinion, I ll respect that. But out of all the comic book stories out there, Batman/DC stories are mature and complex, not just as layered stories, but on the emotional level too.


NO its meant for kids...all super hero comics are..not my personal opinion its what comic stand for...



> Did I say its a bad game? you should really go back and check my posts again, I apologized to you for calling you a liar, I appreciated DS for what it is, and criticized the negative parts of the game, yet you come back and whine about that



YES I checked you have given thumps down for both games and mentioned its bad many places..you never played DS2 how can you appreciate it...

i suggest you to go *www.quora.com/The-Dark-Knight-Rises-2012-movie ..there are serious mistakes in the movie...you woudnt be abig fan if you see them...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

> NO its meant for kids...all super hero comics are..not my personal opinion its what comic stand for...



Nope..its your personal opinion. Comic Book based stuff has changed, thanks to Bryan Singer and Nolan, people have started taking them seriously.




> YES I checked you have given thumps down



Compared to the two Batman games, yes, I still thumbs them down. Oh and here, I ll quote some of my positive opinions about Dark Siders..


> it was fun for some time, a good combination of Devil May Cry and God of War with some cool RPG elements





> yeah, and a lot of people liked it for the weapon mods.



See, I'm not biased.




> i suggest you to go The Dark Knight Rises (2012 movie) - Quora ..there are serious mistakes in the movie...you woudnt be abig fan if you see them...




I thought you aren't the kind of guy who prefers no distractions through websites. Why visit them? go visit the movie theater again and watch the movie the way it was meant to be watched.

And If you are talking about the so-called internet stupidity..Loop Holes of the movie, mention them here.


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

modern warfare tools and puzzles dark areas all over its batman
old age games, good graphics jumps then go for darksiders


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ OP has already bought DS2. I am just enjoying the debate/war.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2012)

^^ I think its over


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2012)

mods please close this thread
or our two Flame-Warriors will burn this thread



> I tried DS1 some time ago, it was fun for some time, a good combination of Devil May Cry and God of War with some cool RPG elements, but everything else felt under developed...lack of polish was a big issue, got about 15fps often and then I gave up. Was the game patched later?
> hmmm......


DS had some probs with particular configs i think. as for me it used to give same shitty 15 fps with intgrated gfx and 40 fps once i switched to my graphic card
i bought it as a gow-on-pc replacement but fell in love with its art style,story and gameplay mechanics(copied from many games but implemented nicely)
btw only patch 1.1 was released


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2012)

As I already posted earlier, DS1 was good HnSm Batman 1 was amazing, Batman 2 was Meh! and now gonna try DS2. 

Though they do not fall in same genre but we are comparing anyhow so, let it be.


----------

